# Screwed the pooch



## FloVi

Ich bin hier auf etwas gestoßen, bei dem ich nicht weiterkomme.

Folgender Kontext:
Es ist zu einem "Zwischenfall" gekommen und der Typ, den man dann hinschickte meinte zu einer Verantwortlichen vor Ort:

"Looks like you people finally screwed the pooch but good."

Kann mir das bitte jemand ins Deutsche übertragen.

Dankeschön.


----------



## cyanista

Über die Etymologie dieses Ausdrucks kannst du hier nachlesen. Ich glaube, man könnte es auch mit "screw it up" ersetzen. Eine passende Übersetzung wäre "ihr habt es vermasselt" oder so. (Dir fallen bestimmt ein paar lustigere Vorschläge ein!)


----------



## FloVi

Bei "vermasselt" war ich auch schon, doch mich hat dieses "but good" am Ende irritiert. Im Grunde irritiert es mich noch immer.


----------



## cyanista

Und wie geht es weiter? Ich bräuchte mehr Kontext, um das interpretieren zu können. Es könnte bedeuten: "vermasselt und wie" oder eventuell "vermasselt, aber egal.." wenn danach Gedankenpunkte stünden...


----------



## FloVi

cyanista said:


> Und wie geht es weiter? Ich bräuchte mehr Kontext, um das interpretieren zu können. Es könnte bedeuten: "vermasselt und wie" oder eventuell "vermasselt, aber egal.." wenn danach Gedankenpunkte stünden...



Danke, das war's. Ich schätze mal, es heißt so viel wie "Ihr habt's vermasselt, aber richtig".


----------



## Ralf

Es sieht aus, als ob ihr die Sache doch noch vermasselt habt ... und das ordentlich!

Oder: Ihr habt die Sache ordentlich vermasselt.

Ich denke nicht, dass es erwähnt werden muss, dass "ordentlich" hier nicht wörtlich verstanden erden sollte .

Ich sehe gerade Deinen Vorschlag mit "aber richtig" ... der geht natürlich in die gleiche Richtung.

Ralf


----------



## heidita

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=screw+the+pooch

Zuerst mal dieses interessante Wörterbuch, ausschliesslich _slang_.

Ich würde auch _total vermasselt_ sagen.

In meiner Zeit hätte man "ganz schön ins Fettnäpfchen getreten", aber das ist wohl zu sanft ausgedrückt.


----------



## FloVi

Wenn man in der Fauna bleiben möchte, kann man auch "Bock geschossen" sagen. Alt, aber mit interessanter Etymologie wäre: "Einen Türken gebaut".


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:


> Ich bin hier auf etwas gestoßen, bei dem ich nicht weiterkomme.
> 
> Folgender Kontext:
> Es ist zu einem "Zwischenfall" gekommen und der Typ, den man dann hinschickte meinte zu einer Verantwortlichen vor Ort:
> 
> "Looks like you people finally screwed the pooch but good."
> 
> Kann mir das bitte jemand ins Deutsche übertragen.
> 
> Dankeschön.


"Screw the pooch" today is simply used for "screw up", regardless of the original meaning, but because of the original meaning it is something I would not use unless I was around people who would not be shocked by "f*** up", which in my opinion is only a little worse. 

But the problem is "but good", and that is totally idiomatic. I would say.

"Looks like you _really_ screwed up!"

_Anything you choose in German that gets that idea across should be perfect!_

Gaer


----------



## Schwichtenhövel

Vorschlag zur Güte:

'Ihr habt das Ding aber ordentlich in die Scheiße gesetzt!'


----------



## cyanista

Kann man eigentlich statt "vermasseln" _verpatzen_ oder _verhunzen_ nehmen?


----------



## Henryk

cyanista said:


> Kann man eigentlich statt "vermasseln" _verpatzen_ oder _verhunzen_ nehmen?


Kommt drauf an. "verpatzen" bedeutet, dass du es durch mehrere Fehler vermasselt hast, und "verhunzen", dass du es durch Nachlässigkeit vermasselt hast. In der Umgangssprache gibt's noch einen ganz ekligen Ausdruck dafür, der dafür klar am meisten bei uns genutzt wird (zumindest unter dem jungen Gemüse), den möchte ich aber an dieser Stelle nicht nennen.


----------



## gaer

Schwichtenhövel said:


> Vorschlag zur Güte:
> 
> 'Ihr habt das Ding aber ordentlich in die Scheiße gesetzt!'


That's actually VERY close to right, in my opinion. It all depends upon how strong "in die Scheiße" is in German. It's very hard to judge "levels of bad language" when comparing languages. 

Gaer


----------



## illuminaut

gaer said:


> That's actually VERY close to right, in my opinion. It all depends upon how strong "in die Scheiße" is in German. It's very hard to judge "levels of bad language" when comparing languages.
> 
> Gaer


I agree that the tone is pretty much the same. However, to continue the exercise of splitting awfully fine hairs on this forum, the etymology of the phrase "screwing the pooch" seems to suggest that it originated from "fuck the dog", so it purposely uses milder language. I would translate it like this:
Den Karren habt ihr aber gruendlich in den Dreck gefahren.


----------



## gaer

illuminaut said:


> I agree that the tone is pretty much the same. However, to continue the exercise of splitting awfully fine hairs on this forum, the etymology of the phrase "screwing the pooch" seems to suggest that it originated from "fuck the dog", so it purposely uses milder language. I would translate it like this:
> Den Karren habt ihr aber gruendlich in den Dreck gefahren.


Sounds good to me. The problem is the word "screw" though. "To screw up" is very mild. Anyone can say that. But to say "I got screwed" is getting pretty "borderline". I really don't know how else to explain it without getting graphic. First, we need a rating system. Second, we need people to agree on the system, and that's not going to work, of course, but you get the idea… 

Gaer


----------



## illuminaut

gaer said:


> Sounds good to me. The problem is the word "screw" though. "To screw up" is very mild. Anyone can say that. But to say "I got screwed" is getting pretty "borderline". I really don't know how else to explain it without getting graphic. First, we need a rating system. Second, we need people to agree on the system, and that's not going to work, of course, but you get the idea…
> 
> Gaer


"Kacke bauen" is also a common phrase, and uses a milder word for "Scheisse", so 
Da habt ihr aber ordentlich Kacke gebaut​would get my stamp of approval.


----------



## gaer

illuminaut said:


> "Kacke bauen" is also a common phrase, and uses a milder word for "Scheisse", so Da habt ihr aber ordentlich Kacke gebaut​would get my stamp of approval.


Well, it would certainly be a very useful phrase in MY life, since I REALLY screw up a lot of things from day to day!

Since I have never in my life even come close so saying "screwed the pooch", it's very hard for me to judge.

I normally simply say, "I really screwed [that] up." 

Gaer


----------



## FloVi

illuminaut said:


> Da habt ihr aber ordentlich Kacke Mist gebaut



"Kacke" funktioniert hier nicht. Wer keine "Scheiße" bauen will, baut "Mist".


----------



## illuminaut

Natuerlich funktioniert hier Kacke. Frag Google wenn du mir nicht glaubst


----------



## FloVi

illuminaut said:


> Natuerlich funktioniert hier Kacke. Frag Google wenn du mir nicht glaubst



Warum sollte ich Google glauben? Weil alle Deutschen im Internet eine so hervorragende sprachliche Ausbildung genossen haben? 
Im Ernst, das ist der klägliche Versuch, einen Kraftausdruck abzuschwächen, um ihn "besser" schreiben zu können. Und wenn Du eine Google-Bestätigung dafür brauchst, vergleiche die Zahlen von "kacke bauen" mit denen von "scheiße bauen" und "mist bauen".

Ergebnisse *1* - *50* von ungefähr *589* Seiten auf *Deutsch* für *"kacke bauen"
*Ergebnisse *1* - *50* von ungefähr *81.000* Seiten auf *Deutsch* für *"scheiße bauen"*
Ergebnisse *1* - *50* von ungefähr *84.600* Seiten auf *Deutsch* für *"mist bauen"


*


----------



## illuminaut

FloVi said:


> Warum sollte ich Google glauben? Weil alle Deutschen im Internet eine so hervorragende sprachliche Ausbildung genossen haben?



Nein, aber wenn genug Leute eine Redensart verwenden kann man davon ausgehen dass sie so auch in gesprochener Form benutzt wird. 4,400 Seiten reden von "Kacke gebaut", und obwohl der Ausdruck natuerlich seltener ist als "Mist gebaut", ist er deshalb noch nicht falsch.


----------



## Paskovich

Ich weiß nicht, ob sie falsch ist, aber auf jeden Fall finde ich "Kacke" irgendwie ekliger, ranziger, "bäher" als Scheiße.
Denn bei Scheiße denke ich nicht zwangsläufig an Stuhlgang, bei Kacke schon.
Also muss ich sagen, dass ich "Kacke bauen" irgendwie überhaupt nicht mag.


----------



## Whodunit

Ich stimme FloVi und Paskovich zu, dass "Kacke bauen" erstens weder niedlich klingt noch leicht auszusprechen ist. Wenn man "Kacke" fluchen will, ist das schon ein halber Zungenbrecher, "Kacke gebaut" setzt noch einen drauf - ich könnte die drei k-Laute ([g] klingt auch fast wie [k] beim Fluchen) nicht hintereinander so einfach aussprechen.


----------



## FloVi

illuminaut said:


> Nein, aber wenn genug Leute eine Redensart verwenden kann man davon ausgehen dass sie so auch in gesprochener Form benutzt wird.



Ganz ehrlich, ich hab' den Ausdruck noch nie gehört. Die einzige Redensart mit "Kacke", die ich kenne ist:

"Hau' nicht so auf die Kacke." (Sei nicht so ein Angeber)
Und der Spruch lässt sich beliebig variieren, solange die Schlüsselwörter "Kacke" und "hauen" (passend gebeugt) dabei sind:

Mann, habt Ihr auf die Kacke gehauen.
Du haust ja ganz schön auf die Kacke.
....


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:


> Die einzige Redensart mit "Kacke", die ich kenne ist:


 
Da gibt's noch eine, die etwas mit Dampfen zu tun hat.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:


> Da gibt's noch eine, die etwas mit Dampfen zu tun hat.



Stimmt, das passiert wenn "you screwed the pooch".  Kurz nachdem ich geschrieben habe, ich würde nur eines kennen, fiel mir glatt noch einer mit "Kacke" ein, aber jetzt isser wieder wech...


----------



## Kajjo

Ich stimme Flovi und Whodunit zu, daß "Kacke bauen" absolut unüblich ist und keineswegs idiomatisch klingt. Kacke zusammen mit hauen und dampfen sind dagegen verbreitet und idiomatisch korrekt. Es bleibt nur noch für alle auswärtigen Leser zu ergänzen, daß die Verwendung von "Kacke" generell als vulgär anzusehen und nicht empfehlenswert ist.

Kajjo


----------



## illuminaut

Vulgaer? Kacke ist eine eher mildere Form von Scheisse, und nicht mal die ist heutzutage noch besonders vulgaer. Ich will jetzt aber nicht laenger auf der Kacke herumreiten (um noch ein schoenes mentales Bild zu vermitteln), und nehme an, dass es sich hier um regionale Unterschiede handeln muss.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, muß es dann wohl, Illuminaut. Ich empfinde das Wort "Scheiße" als bedeutend gesellschaftsfähiger als "Kacke". In geschriebenen Texten haben natürlich beide Wörter nichts verloren -- und ich wollte mit meinem vorigen Beitrag nur noch einmal darauf hinweisen, daß die hier so locker diskutierten Wörter das Prädikat "vulgär" verdienen.

Ich weiß nicht, wie Du "vulgär" definierst, aber fäkal- und sexualbezogene Wörter der Umgangssprache werden im allgemeinen dazugezählt. Ich bezeichne unflätige und niedere Ausdrücke als vulgär.

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

illuminaut said:


> Vulgaer? Kacke ist eine eher mildere Form von Scheisse, und nicht mal die ist heutzutage noch besonders vulgaer. Ich will jetzt aber nicht laenger auf der Kacke herumreiten (um noch ein schoenes mentales Bild ?? zu vermitteln), und nehme an, dass es sich hier um regionale Unterschiede handeln muss.


 

Ich hatte schon länger die Absicht, zu erwähnen, dass es hier bald anfängt zu stinken.

Ein schönes mentales Bild...das habe ich ja nun wirklich nicht bei dem Wort! Ich bin da ganz und gar nicht einverstanden. _Kacke_ kann man überhaupt nicht gesellschaftlich benutzen, während wohl uns allen schon mal ein "Scheiße" _rausgerutscht_ ist. Man sollte natürlich keins der beiden benutzen.

Ich habe gehört, junge Leute benutzen das Wort öfters. Aber ich bin sicher, nicht in Gegenwart von Erwachsenen.


----------



## FloVi

heidita said:


> _Kacke_ kann man überhaupt nicht gesellschaftlich benutzen, während wohl uns allen schon mal ein "Scheiße" _rausgerutscht_ ist.



Genau das ist der K*n*ackpunkt. "Kacke" ist ein relativ selten benutztes Wort, auch wenn es grundsätzlich weniger aggressiv als "Scheiße" ist. Allerdings wird "Scheiße" mittlerweile so inflationär auch in den Massenmedien verwendet, dass es weniger auffällt als "Kacke".  Durchaus denkbar, dass hier ein Wechsel stattfindet.


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:


> Genau das ist der K*n*ackpunkt. "Kacke" ist ein relativ selten benutztes Wort, auch wenn es grundsätzlich weniger aggressiv als "Scheiße" ist. Allerdings wird "Scheiße" mittlerweile so inflationär auch in den Massenmedien verwendet, dass es weniger auffällt als "Kacke".  Durchaus denkbar, dass hier ein Wechsel stattfindet.



Die Häufigkeit der Verwendung ist sicherlich gruppenspezifisch, aber der von Dir angesprochene Wechsel hat meines Erachtens schon sehr lange stattgefunden (wenn überhaupt): Während "Scheiße" in einem gewissen Rahmen gesellschaftsfähig ist, möchte ich doch stark bezweifeln, daß "Kacke" akzeptabel ist.

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Während "Scheiße" in einem gewissen Rahmen gesellschaftsfähig ist, möchte ich doch stark bezweifeln, daß "Kacke" akzeptabel ist.


 
Dem stimme ich nur zu einem Teil zu. Der andere Teil sagt mir, dass die Verben da anders behandelt werden. Aufs Klo gehen Kinder nicht zum "Scheißen", sondern weil sie "kacken" müssen.

Ein leckeres Thema, übrigens.


----------



## illuminaut

Da hab ich aber was losgetreten...


----------



## FloVi

illuminaut said:


> Da hab ich aber was losgetreten...



Solange Du nicht reintrittst.

SCNR, die Vorlage war zu gut.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Dem stimme ich nur zu einem Teil zu. Der andere Teil sagt mir, dass die Verben da anders behandelt werden. Aufs Klo gehen Kinder nicht zum "Scheißen", sondern weil sie "kacken" müssen.



Mit Kindeserziehung kenne ich mich leider nicht aus. Ich vermute aber, daß da nicht alle Eltern mit Dir konform gehen werden. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, daß es durchaus andere Ausdrücke für kackende Kinder geben muß und diese möglicherweise sogar vorgezogen werden.

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

Also bei uns sagte man immer "Ich muss gross". Kennt das gar keiner mehr?


----------



## Paskovich

Doch ich kenne das noch als "Ich muss mal für große Jungs". 
Man kann allerdings auch sein Geschäft verrichten oder einen Termin haben. 

Wie ich schon sagte: Scheiße(das Substantiv) steht nicht in erster Linie für Exkremente, sondern ist mittlerweile einfach ein Fluchwort, würde ich mal so sagen. Wie auch bei Mist denke ich da nicht an einen Haufen Mist, sondern fluche halt einfach.
Während ich bei Kacke nunmal unweigerlich an eben diese denken muss, was ich ehrlich gesagt nicht so gerne tue. 
Es gibt sicherlich schönere Bilder, die man im Kopf haben kann, und bessere Themen, über die man sich unterhalten kann.


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Mit Kindeserziehung kenne ich mich leider nicht aus. Ich vermute aber, daß da nicht alle Eltern mit Dir konform gehen werden. Mein Bauchgefühl sagt mir, daß es durchaus andere Ausdrücke für kackende Kinder geben muß und diese möglicherweise sogar vorgezogen werden.


 
Ich habe damit natürlich nicht gemeint, dass Kinder _kacken_ sollen. Sie gehen natürlich lieber auf den Topf oder die Toilette. 



heidita said:


> Also bei uns sagte man immer "Ich muss gross". Kennt das gar keiner mehr?


 
Kenne ich leider nicht.



Paskovich said:


> Doch ich kenne das noch als "Ich muss mal für große Jungs".


 
Für "große" Jungs sage ich nicht. Es gibt "für kleine Jungs", aber das bedeutet etwas anderes.


----------

